# Member Builds



## rake60 (Mar 23, 2010)

I finally had some play time today.
I used that time to put together a short videos of some current builds 
of our members. 

This is what I came up with:





Beautiful work Guys! Thm:

Rick


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 23, 2010)

Nicely done Rick, and a great idea too...hopefully it will generate even more project starts and turn some "readers" into "posters."

Bill


----------



## CrewCab (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice one Rick 8) .......... some fine work there by all :bow:

CC


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 23, 2010)

That was great Rick. Thanks for doing that.
I really enjoyed seeing all the builds in one spot like that.


----------



## capjak (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for all of the time that you spent on this and all of your work keeping this discussion board going so well.

Jack


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 23, 2010)

That train with the laundry on it cracks me up!!


----------



## slick95 (Mar 23, 2010)

Rick, 

The video link will not open for me, goes to an untitled page only. Any help for this Technology Nullifier ?

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## rake60 (Mar 23, 2010)

Jeff I am hosting it personally.

It may be a bandwidth issue.
If it fails try it again in a few minutes.

Thanks for the comments guys!
I hope no one feels slighted by their photo not being included.
My first version had twice the number of photos in it. When I tried 
to upload to the server I got a response that would be the equal of,
*"GET REAL!"* 

As time permits there will be more tributes to follow.

Rick


----------



## BigBore (Mar 23, 2010)

So many PDF's to make...so little time... :shrug:

That's really nicely done, Rick. I'm going to have to increase my daily time on the forum from 8 to 10 hours.

Thanks for the effort!

Ed


----------



## Maryak (Mar 24, 2010)

Rick,

Second Verse - Better than the first. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Longboy (Mar 24, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments guys!
> I hope no one feels slighted by their photo not being included.
> 
> 
> Rick


.........Well I'm honored to be in the montage Rick! (I will cancel the "visit" to your shop by the "Miami boys" in this instance)


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Mar 24, 2010)

I am honored as well Rick. Great video! Thanks for posting.

-Trout


----------



## DavesWimshurst (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Rick!
Dave


----------



## enginemaker1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Rick

I'm honored to be included in the video.

Great builds by all. :bow:


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for doing the video Rick. I seem to spend a fair amount of time on the board but I guess I'm not seeing a LOT of stuff. Is there any possibility at some point in the distant future that a DVD (for $ of course) could be produced to show a lot of what has been published here? Just a thought. It could be the next best thing to going to a show.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## GOOFY063 (Mar 24, 2010)

great job Rick very very nice ;D ;D ;D ;D
thanks again 
goofy063


----------



## rake60 (Mar 24, 2010)

I won't be selling any DVD's.
I don't do this for a profit, I just want to see the hobby go on. 

I have gone back to our earliest days and created another short clip.
From day 1 until I ran out of time on the music. 

This is what I came up with:





Rick


----------



## cobra428 (Mar 24, 2010)

Fantastic Rick :bow: :bow: :bow:

Tony


----------



## capjak (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks again Rick. You don't know how much I enjoy this board.

Jack


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 25, 2010)

Rick,

It is wonderful how such a diverse group of people can get together and produce such an array of fine looking machines. Also how some of the old newbies have come along to become model engineers in their own right.

Artistic, conscientious and perseverance are all words that spring to mind.

Nice ones

John


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 25, 2010)

Awesome Rick.
I like watching these...provides lots of ideas too.


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 25, 2010)

Great job Rick!! I liked the music too. Can there be put somewhere so they will be easy to find months or years from now or even added to as time goes on? As others have said, I think they can be really inspiring and generate even more interest from current as well as prospective members.

Thanks for taking the time to do this and for doing it so well!!

Bill


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 25, 2010)

> I won't be selling any DVD's.
> I don't do this for a profit, I just want to see the hobby go on.



Actually Rick, I meant to cover costs. If you ever did decide to do a DVD I would be happy to burn copies to hand them out at shows. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## slick95 (Mar 26, 2010)

Super Cool Rick Thm: Thm: Thm:

Thanks for taking your valuable time developing this montage...really enjoyed it...

Jeff


----------



## dparker (Mar 27, 2010)

Rick: Thank you for showing two of my engines on your second video. I must confess that I have been sidetracked for a while now with 3 hospital stays and finding some old small engines and so far getting 4 of them running. A Maytag model 72 and a Model 92 and also a Briggs & Stratton WM and another Briggs off a lawnmower.
I do read this forum several times a day to see what is going on and am intimidated at how many truly complex and marvelous engines are being made and shown---
GOOD WORK EVERYONE!!!
Thank you again for starting this forum-------don


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2010)

Love the video's .That's a really good idea Rake ...... And thanks for adding one of my machines in the first video ,,,,,, That was a nice supprise for me ... Many Thanks

 :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## SAM in LA (Mar 31, 2010)

Rick,

Thank you for compiling and sharing the video of all those engines.

SAM


----------

